# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > الأخبار الجامعية >  اعتصام للعاملين في الجامعه الاردنية

## samoora

طالب نحو خمسين من العاملين في الجامعة الاردنية رئاسة الجامعة اتخاذ موقف اكثر جدية لتحقيق الزيادات لموظفي الجامعة.

جاء ذلك خلال الاعتصام الذي نفذوه اليوم امام مبنى رئاسة الجامعة احتجاجا على التأخير بإقرار الزيادات  التي أقرها مجلس التعليم العالي منذ عام ونصف تقريباً والاسراع في صرف الزيادات التي كان من المفترض إقرارها بالتزامن مع     الزيادات التي أقرتها الحكومة لموظفي الدولة.



من جهته قال رئيس الجامعة الاردنية الدكتور خالد الكركي خلال لقائة المعتصمين انه بحث موضوع زيادة رواتب العاملين في الجامعة مع مجلس التعليم العالي الذي بدورة رفع نظام الرواتب في الجامعات لمجلس الوزراء للبت فيها .



وبين عدد من العاملين في الجامعة لوكالة الانباء الاردنية/بترا/ بأن رواتب موظفي الجامعة الأردنية تقل عن غيرها من الجامعات وان الرواتب تتاكل مقابل الزيادات الكبيرة في الاسعار

----------

